# Why do Pontiac engines suck?



## 1968gto421 (Mar 28, 2014)

I knew the title would grab attention. I belong to another forum some of you know of, and I came across this thread on it. Check it out, it really got the Pontiac guys going!!

Why do Pontiac engines suck ?? | The H.A.M.B.

See it wasn't as bad as it sounds.


----------



## pony462 (Oct 29, 2015)

Great post thanks


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Good one! As soon as I saw the post title, the hair on the back (and front) of my neck stood up and I was ready to do battle.. :cuss: :00/o:

Bear


----------



## Goat Roper (Oct 28, 2014)

If they didn't suck then they couldn't blow and if they don't blow then they don't make any horsepower so of course they suck.


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

The thread title got me doing some stretching 'cause I was preparing to kick somebody's ass. Glad it wasn't what I had thought it was as I gotta be at work tomorrow and not sitting in jail for ripping some Pontiac hater through my computer and puttin' a Pontiac ass whoopin' on him.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

I had Bear and Jim's reaction, immediately. Went from Zero to Pissed Off in about one tenth of a second. Glad it's a false alarm....getting too old for this stuff!


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Just read a bunch of the thread on the HAMB site.....great stuff. That Guy 'Flamedabone' has a Ponch motor in everything from his leadslead Merc to his parts chaser '65 Ford pickup...that does 13's in the 1/4! My kind of guy!


----------



## Goat Roper (Oct 28, 2014)

geeteeohguy said:


> Just read a bunch of the thread on the HAMB site.....great stuff. That Guy 'Flamedabone' has a Ponch motor in everything from his leadslead Merc to his parts chaser '65 Ford pickup...that does 13's in the 1/4! My kind of guy!


My buddy Paul has a nailhead in his 50's Ford truck and he calls it a Fuick.
That Merc would be called a Merciac?


----------

